# Just joined



## ksprairie (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi everyone.  I have been reading this forum and learning from your posts for several years.  You folks are great help, thanks!
I use a small Masterbuilt electric smoker, no modifications. I mostly smoke venison in various forms-   bearcarver's "dried venison" is a favorite, whole muscle and ground jerky, pastrami, Kielbasa, Canadian bacon, etc.  Occasionally I  do pork butt, brisket, tri-tip, whole chickens, turkey, buckboard bacon. I live in Kansas with my husband and kids- all enthusiastic hunters and carnivores.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad to have you with us!

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  Looking forward to your future smokes.

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to SMF !!!
That "Venison Dried Beef" is hard to not like.
Making me hungry now!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to the site, glad you decide to join the fun.

Chris


----------



## michael0506 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello and Welcome from San Antonio Texas!


----------



## newsmokerky (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome aboard!  Ask lots of questions, these guys know everything when it comes to smoking food!


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2019)

Good Afternoon and Welcome from a Beautiful, Sunny day here in East Texas

Gary


----------



## tag0401 (Feb 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## weedeater (Feb 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from NW Georgia.  You have come to a happy place!

Weedeater


----------



## hb99 (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------

